# Last outing Post (I think)



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Well it's on. Tomorrow nite I leave for the campground and Friday nite about 8:00 PM There will be a face to face campfire with real hot dogs N marshmellows etc.. BYO. 

On Sat morning starting about 9:15 AM Hunter333 is going to be cooking up some grub. I'm bringing, pancake mix (the good stuff), eggs, sausage, coffee, Milk and that should take care of it. I'm bringing enough for about 12 folks. If you are coming and havent ever told us, bring some grub with you, to add to the pot. 

I don't know what shooting events are up ole stalker's sleeve, but bring targets and ammo, and of course yore shootin arn. I'm bringing my '06 and 12ga single. I was going to bring a spotting scope too but I can't find it. Musta loaned it. Hmmmmmm. 

I have no plans for after the shooting. I expect it will be over in the early to mid afternoon we had discussed folks bringing grillables and sharing what they are proud of like a food fair. That was when we expected 100 people. My wife and I will be bringing a pack of hot dogs and a salad to pass. (we don't keep wild game long. I don't shoot much of it and then we eat it) ?? !!! so thats what was in mind for the evening chow. This is not in concrete. Everyone is on their own for mid day.

One last reminder, BE SURE TO CLEAN UP AFTER YOURSELF. If you see someone drop something, either bring it to his/her attention or pick it up yourself. 

Looking forward to seeing you there.

HUNTER! don't forget whatever you'll need for cooking the food items I listed above for breakfast. I don't remember whats there.

------------------
Sarge

[This message has been edited by Sarge (edited 08-02-2000).]

[This message has been edited by Sarge (edited 08-02-2000).]


----------



## BowDad (Jul 19, 2000)

Im planning on coming, baring the fact that I may have to work Saturday morning. I will be bringing my young son and my good friend/cousin. Dont worry about food for us, just save a couple of cups of coffee!! I plan on showing up around 9 or 9:30, we wont be able to stay too long as we will be on our way up to the cottage to do some Salmon fishing!!! Im looking forward to meeting you all and hopefully getting the chance to break a couple of clay pigeons. If all goes as planned (no work Saturday), we will be there!

Pete (BowDad)

P.S. Sarge - Saw your Salmon post, I'll bring you a nice fillet from last weekends catch!!!!


------------------
"We shall never achieve harmony with land, any more than we shall achieve absolute justice or liberty for people. In these higher aspirations the important thing is not to achieve, but to strive." Aldo Leopold 1887-1948

[This message has been edited by BowDad (edited 08-03-2000).]


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks to BowDad, my mouth is already watering.

------------------
Sarge


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Our family is heading north this morning. I wish I could have been part of the first outing. For all those attending the first TMS outing I'm sure you will have a great time. Hopeully I can attend a fall get together.

Have fun 

Airoh


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Packing up and heading out!! Hope to see many of you tomrrow!! If not, we will be sure to let you know how much fun we had


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jan 21, 2000)

Hope everyone has a great time, wish I could make it. I will be as far south as Mackinac City this weekend, but can't make it much farther, that would be a good spot for one next year, and some of us northerners could make it. Enjoy yourselves,
Bushwhacker


----------



## Stalker (May 15, 2000)

Thanks for your input Bushwacker. Maybe next year we will find a good spot farther north. We will pass on the good,learn from the bad and next year will be even more fun.

Stalker


----------

